# Charter Arms Stainless Bulldog 44



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Took a quick trip to Albuquerque this weekend and managed to get an
hour free to shoot at the "Calibers" indoor range in the northeast part of
town. Since I don't have enough brass to reload yet, I had to purchase
a box of factory 44 special ammo for use in my new Charter Arms
Bulldog 44 Pug. It really hurt my wallet! OUCH!

All they had was "Cowboy Action Loads" by a company called Magtech.
The brass was head-stamped "44 spl -CBC-" A note on the bottom of the
box claimed to get 761 fps from a 4 inch barrel. My Bulldog with a 2 1/2
inch bbl probably didn't get even that much. The recoil was quite light. 

Anyway, I now have 130 or so rounds through the little gun which is
beginning to behave better. The extraction, at least with these light loads,
has become acceptable. The single action trigger has not gotten any
better. It is without a doubt the worst single action trigger I have ever
felt in 38 years of shooting revolvers. It is actually a two stage trigger.
I hope it smooths out with a few more rounds through the gun. If not, it
will have to be worked on!

The rubber grips, while not pleasing to look at, are beginning to feel normal.
I can get my short fingers on the trigger correctly. 

So if anyone asks me, because of the extraction difficulties and the
horrible trigger I would still recommend getting the blued version instead
of the stainless version. 


L8'er, TP


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Im getting a stainless one this Wednesday, so this past weekend I went ammo shopping, and you're right, those bullets arent cheap, nor plentiful.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't even worry about the trigger untill you have over 500rds through it. If it's not coming around by them I would take it to a good gunsmith and have him slick it up a little. I have owned several and they are great guns if you get them working right. Good luck to the both of you. :smt033


----------

